# compilation ou a reconnue comme plusieurs album dans musique



## coiffeur (27 Novembre 2014)

bonjour

j'ai un iPod touch depuis pres de 4ans
et j'ai un problème récurant dans le rangement de mes albums

j'ajoute de la musique de mon PC vers l'ipod en passant pas iTunes 
les tags du nom de l'album semble bon 

mais dans l'ipod je me retrouve avec plusieurs album

exemple sur mon pc j'ai un dossier avec une centaine de chanson
quand j'ouvre ce dossier parmi les différentes colonnes il y a celle nommée Album 
dans cette colonne le nom de l'album est bien le même pour chaque titre

par contre dans iTunes et sur l'iPod ce n'est plus le cas
je me retrouve avec 18 albums (certain avec un nom d'artiste en dessous) qui on tous le même nom

comment faire pour que mes 100 morceaux ce retrouvent dans le même album 

merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Vanton (28 Novembre 2014)

Hum j'ai plusieurs trucs en tête... J'ai découvert ça en bidouillant pour des albums de classique. 

Déjà, c'est quoi cet album de plus de 100 chansons... ? Un best of d'un artiste ? Ou une compilation que tu as faite toi même ? Parce que pour faire ce genre de compilations mélangeant différents albums, autant se servir des listes de lecture, c'est justement leur but : tu fous dedans tous les morceaux que tu veux et quand tu choisis la liste de lecture tu peux écouter tous les morceaux en aléatoire ou à la suite. 

Après si c'est un best of type les 100 plus grands morceaux de Mozart, sur iTunes teste de sélectionner tes 100 chansons, puis fais cmd+i sur le lot. Normalement si toutes les chansons ont bien le même nom d'album, la case Album devrait afficher son nom. Si la case est vide c'est que toutes tes chansons n'ont pas le même nom d'album. Rentres-en un commun. 

Itunes regroupe automatiquement les albums en fonction de deux critères à ma connaissance : le nom de l'album et le nom de l'artiste. 

Pour les compilations le nom de l'artiste n'est pas forcément le même pour toutes les chansons. Dans ce cas iTunes ne les réunit pas tout seul mais tu peux le forcer à le faire.

Je connais au moins deux méthodes. La première est la plus simple : quand, après avoir fait cmd+i, tu rentres le nom de l'album pour tous les morceaux, rentre aussi un nom d'"artiste de l'album" (Mozart par exemple, si c'est du Mozart). Normalement iTunes devrait automatiquement réunir tous les morceaux du même album et ayant le même artiste de l'album, même si le champ "artiste" est différent sur tous les chansons. Seul souci avec cette méthode, si le champ "artiste de l'album" est déjà rempli pour certaines de tes chansons, et que l'info qu'il contient t'intéresse, ces infos vont être détruites quand tu mettras "Mozart" à la place. Dans certains cas ça peut être gênant. 

L'autre méthode est plus chiante, surtout sur un grand nombre de chansons. Mais elle a l'avantage de ne pas détruire de données. Il s'agit de faire cmd+i sur la première des chansons de ta liste. Puis de cocher "extrait d'une compilation" en bas à droite dans l'onglet "infos". Ensuite tu dois utiliser la flèche "suivant" pour faire la même chose sur tous les morceaux de ta liste. Itunes associera dans un même album tous les morceaux ayant le même nom d'album et l'option "extrait d'une compilation" cochée. 

Voilà ce que je peux en dire, en espérant que ça marche...

Edit : tu parles d'un PC... du coup ça doit être ctrl+i, à la place de cmd+i, je pense.


----------



## coiffeur (28 Novembre 2014)

merci

je vais tester tes différentes méthodes 
même si j'ai l&#8217;impression d'avoir déjà utiliser la fonction Ctrl+i sans effet 
idem pour compilation

apres il faut le faire dans la bibliothèque ou dans l'onglet iPod ?

je problème de retrouvé les titres dispersés dans différents album c'est surtout pour s'y retrouver en suite quand on en cherche un en particulier


----------

